# Attention, Couch Potatoes! Walking Boosts Brain Connectivity, Function



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Attention, Couch Potatoes! Walking Boosts Brain Connectivity, Function ScienceDaily – A group of “professional couch potatoes,” as one researcher described them, has proven that even moderate exercise — in this case walking at one’s own pace for 40 minutes three times a week — can enhance the connectivity of important brain circuits, combat declines in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

